# Changing Codice Fiscale Address



## CoastSea

Hello,
I am very glad to have found this forum!
I am American and my husband is British.
My husband and I have recently moved back to the UK after living in Italy for a couple of years. 

I wanted to find out if it is possible for me to update our Codice Fiscale Registrations with our new UK address. I am hoping that we will be able to move back to Italy in a couple of years and want our paperwork to show that we left Italy so that we do not have a problem with our Codice Fiscales if we are able to move back. 

We are going to be coming to Italy on a trip next month so we will be able to update the addresses in person if necessary.

Thank you very much for your advice and help!


----------



## NickZ

Did you cancel your residence when you left? If you did that'll show you left Italy. If you didn't you're still in Italy.

I'd try contacting the local consulate in the UK. Not sure if the consulate Anagraphe office will deal with non Italians but you could try.


----------



## BBCWatcher

As far as I'm aware your codice fiscale (Italian ID number) is not associated with a residential address. It's your number for life whether you are a resident of Italy or not. There's no need to inform the Agenzia delle Entrate, the agency that issues those numbers, when you move. Hang onto your codice fiscale numbers, and use the same ones again when you return to Italy -- they don't change. Perhaps the form you filled out to get your codice fiscale asked for your address, but that's only to mail you the plastic card (which doesn't always happen anyway).

As a separate issue, if you informed the Anagrafe (registration office) in the commune where you lived that you are no longer a resident, that should be all you need to do. And even that is probably optional. In your case you just wouldn't renew your PdS (or CdS), and you'd simply apply for a new one whenever you move back to Italy with your husband. (He'd apply for residency first at the Anagrafe, but presumably you've been through that whole process already.)

In short, I don't think you have anything particular to do.


----------



## CoastSea

Thank you for your very helpful replies.
I understand the situation much better now!


----------

